# Monika Baumgartner nackt in „Die Rumplhanni“ x 20



## krawutz (13 Sep. 2015)

​


----------



## mc-hammer (13 Sep. 2015)

Wie alt sind denn diese aufnahmen?


----------



## Rolli (13 Sep. 2015)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## Weltenbummler (13 Sep. 2015)

Monika sah in jungen Jahren sehr entzückend aus.


----------



## gauloises2 (13 Sep. 2015)

mc-hammer schrieb:


> Wie alt sind denn diese aufnahmen?


Habe gerade mal nachgeschaut: Von 1981.
-Ganz besonderen Dank für diesen außergewöhnlichen Oldie! :thumbup:


----------



## wolf1958 (14 Sep. 2015)

Toll einmal Monika nackt und jung zu sehen.


----------



## HaPeKa (14 Sep. 2015)

Lang, lang ist's her - aber auf jeden Fall sehenswert :thumbup:
:thx:


----------



## comatron (14 Sep. 2015)

Ein Film über bayerische Bären.


----------



## Voyeurfriend (19 Sep. 2015)

Interessant, interessant...


----------



## Max100 (19 Sep. 2015)

HaPeKa schrieb:


> Lang, lang ist's her - aber auf jeden Fall sehenswert :thumbup:
> :thx:



Stimmt, war sehr gut


----------



## Schamröte (14 Okt. 2020)

Schöner Bär, danke.


----------



## dalliboy01 (26 Okt. 2020)

Danke, nicht schlecht.


----------

